# Sublimination ink and photo paper



## Tthomps (Dec 31, 2014)

So I got So I an epson 1400 and I'm thinking Im going to do Sublimination conversion with bulk system but my question is. Can I still print nice photographs on photo paper? We're are having a wedding and I would like to do the save the dates to send out. But I didn't know if I would be better off keeping it a straight inkjet. Some help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

In short no. Sublimation in only for sublimation paper to press on polyester or polymer coated substrate. Not for photo on photo paper. If you have a CIS system trying to go back forth will be wasting expensive ink and time. You can switch carts easier and not waste much ink, but I don't recommend it


----------



## Tthomps (Dec 31, 2014)

So is there actually a market in inkjet transfers? That way I can use this for inkjet and pictures and then buy a lesser quality strictly for Sublimination? Would that make sense to do or is that what people do?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a market for inkjet transfers. ... quality ones. You should use a good quality paper like JPSS and pigment pigment ink. ... Not dye ink. There is some confusion about this with beginners. Dye ink is not for sublimation. For that you use dye sublimation ink. For sublimation you only need CYMK. For Good quality photos you can use more. In beginning I suggest going with name ink so you get the correct ICC profile for your printer and ink. I think two printers is the best way to go


----------



## Tthomps (Dec 31, 2014)

ok awesome thank you for that. i didnt realize the difference between there. one last question. if i convert my 1400 to Ciss and go with pigment ink to do quality transfers. would it still do quality photos seeing that its would still be inkjet. just pigment instead of dye? thank you again for your help


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Tthomps said:


> ok awesome thank you for that. i didnt realize the difference between there. one last question. if i convert my 1400 to Ciss and go with pigment ink to do quality transfers. would it still do quality photos seeing that its would still be inkjet. just pigment instead of dye? thank you again for your help


 If you converted that to pigment, which is possible ... being that the printer was designed for dye inks from the factory then you would really need an ICC profile specific to the pigment inks and your printer model to get the best color accuracy. This profile would not be the same profile as your sublimation ink profile.

It may be _good enough_ without the profile, but the printer was not designed for pigment inks.


----------

